# Blazers @ Sonics (Preseason)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

KXL Pregame at 6; Gametime at 7:30 










*Storylines*

"The Big Quarter": In each game, Portland has lost a quarter by 10+ points. Whether it's losing a lead (game 1) or coming out ice cold (games 2 and 3), Portland doesn't have the offensive personnel to stay close in these games.

"Stepping up": Zendon Hamilton and Ime Udoka performed admirably in what was essentially a job interview last night. Zendon pounded away at the glass and repeatedly got to the line while Udoka shot a scorching 70% from the field against Utah. With Martell Webster and Raef LaFrentz sidelined again tonight, look for both to sparkle offensively.

"Blown Chances": This is _the year_ for Dixon, Outlaw, and Magloire. With the addition of Brandon Roy and Martell Webster, Dixon is essentially being "phased out" of the rotation. Outlaw has looked lost in his first few seasons with Portland and Jamaal Magloire is in a contract year. You would think, then, that they'd come out hot in these preseason games. The opposite has been true: Magloire has been coughing up Apple Turnovers, and the Dixon/Outlaw combo combined for 5-20 shooting last night. Okay, so it's just preseason, right? Well when Aldridge and LaFrentz come back, Magloire could find himself in the back of the rotation. And Webster's performances have him looking like a starting three, putting Outlaw behind a healthy Miles. Roy will play heavy minutes right away, so Dixon needs to prove his worth to McMillan immediately.

"Homecoming": Expect jitters or a "Telfair-in-MSG" type performance tonight from Brandon Roy, who is from Seattle and went to college there.

*Projected Starters*
_Portland:_
PG: Jack
SG: Roy
SF: Outlaw
PF: Randolph
C: Magloire

_Seattle:_
PG: Watson
SG: Allen
SF: Lewis
PF: Wilcox
C: Petro


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

udoka starting in place of outlaw


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

uduukuu, as Harvey would say, hits a nice 3 ptr. Can you trade anouncers?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL according to ESPN and their box score we are playing 4 on 5.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

seattle can't stop zach, they can only hope to contain him :banana:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Here goes the game, Juan Brixson on the floor.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Havin' a pretty good quarter thus far. Udoka might be getting a spot the way he's been playing.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

baler said:


> Here goes the game, Juan Brixson on the floor.


He seems to be having one of his good shooting nights so far.

I seem to recall him starting last year like this. Horrible horrible shooter, but eventually became one of the only reliable scorers, and about the only guy who could make something out of nothing in crunch time.

I still don't think he has much of a place aside from being insurance and a rarely used spark plug off the bench, but it's nice to see he's making progress digging himself out of this slump before the season starts.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Udoka > Dixon. Get rid of Dixon in a deal with Magloire and Miles and keep Udoka. Or keep Udoka now and do the trade later. He's better than Juan.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I was affraid fools gold Dixon would find his shooting touch. Juan on one will shoot us out of more games than he will into.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Sounds like Outlaw may be the culprit in this one. Has anyone actually seen Travis catch an alley oop? I always see him catch it but have to come down first. Then he gets stuffed. Maybe I just missed it. He is just soooooo uncoordinated.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

baler said:


> Sounds like Outlaw may be the culprit in this one. Has anyone actually seen Travis catch an alley oop? I always see him catch it but have to come down first. Then he gets stuffed. Maybe I just missed it. He is just soooooo uncoordinated.


Um... yeah. How can anyone who follows the Blazers have not seen outlaw catch numerous amazing alley oops? In fact, he just finished the half with an alleyoop and fouled on the play.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

just listening to the round the league score update - kevin martin is going to tear it up this year, dude is a stud.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, looking at the play by play on ESPN and the Blazers are shooting a lot of jump shots. Unfortunate for the Blazers they are going in. I say unfortunate because I don't think that will win them many games this year. 


Was Sergio's pass to Travis the only fast break of the first half?


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

*please let us win*

We're up 11 now. Please don't let them choke it away.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

BlayZa said:


> just listening to the round the league score update - kevin martin is going to tear it up this year, dude is a stud.


Yeah, with 1 assist, 1 rebound, 1 steal... he scores but otherwise...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: please let us win*

Game thread.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: please let us win*



tradetheo said:


> We're up 11 now. Please don't let them choke it away.



11 minutes after you post that the game is tied. nice going :curse:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

It'll be interesting to see how they respond to the Sonics' run.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I really can't wait to see Roy play. It's all been radio and statistics.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i think it might be a good bet that roy will lead all rookies in FT attempts.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Allen makes a 60 footer... pretty fitting the way he's played this quarter. Good thing it didn't count.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy too many jump shots, especially by Zach.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Why even put Jamal in the game? I've only been able to listen to the last quarter or so but it seems like when he gets the ball it's a TO.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

God. The Blazers should fine Magloire for every turnover he commits.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

60% shooting is nice to see.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy is having a nice game. Must feel good to have one in Seatlle. Bet he really wants this win.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

92% FT shooting is even nicer. The only misses came from.....surprise, Magloire. :biggrin:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

booo to maggloire. 

hey jamal, if you dont want to be on a losing team, at least put some effort out so a winning team would want you on the first plane out of here!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Can Juan catch a break from Blazer fans for just one night . . . comparing him to poop is funny and all, but he actually having a good game and helping the Blazers win. Why not enjoy the win and jump all over him some other night (I have a feeling I'm going to get jumped all over now).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think Udoka might have clinched himself a roster spot with the way he's been playing. So far he's 6-8 with 16 points, 2-3 from behind the arc, 2-2 from the free throw line, 2 Rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals with 0 turnovers. Pretty solid all around. I hope he makes the team and beats out Dixon off the bench. He's a nice strong guard/forward who can get the job done. I've seen him play well with the Lakers previously and Knicks and IIRC he was Player of the Year in the NBDL last year or the year before. Its hard not to root for a hometown guy who's gone through what he has the last week.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow.
I thought this game was tomorrow and didn't turn it on till the fourth quarter.

Amazing stat sheet!!

Where did this team come from?

WE CAN SHOOT FREE THROWS!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright! Ok, it's only preseason, Seattle sat their starrters, but I'm happy!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

A win sure feels nice!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes . . . the Blazers needed a win . . . or at least a portion of their fan base did. 

Go Blazers!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think Udoka might have clinched himself a roster spot with the way he's been playing. So far he's 6-8 with 16 points, 2-3 from behind the arc, 2-2 from the free throw line, 2 Rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals with 0 turnovers. Pretty solid all around. I hope he makes the team and beats out Dixon off the bench. He's a nice strong guard/forward who can get the job done. I've seen him play well with the Lakers previously and Knicks and IIRC he was Player of the Year in the NBDL last year or the year before. Its hard not to root for a hometown guy who's gone through what he has the last week.


Completely agree. I don't expect him to come in and be an all-star, but he sure seems solid thus far.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Can Juan catch a break from Blazer fans for just one night . . . comparing him to poop is funny and all, but he actually having a good game and helping the Blazers win. Why not jump enjoy the win and jump all over him some other night (I have a feeling I'm going to get jumped all over now).


Surprise! I agree. He had a great game and it was nice to see.

Also, I sure hope Udoka and Hamilton make our roster, I've really been impressed with both of them.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

mgb said:


> Alright! Ok, it's only preseason, Seattle sat their starrters, but I'm happy!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers:



at least we won the first quarter when they were in, so there's hope


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think Udoka might have clinched himself a roster spot with the way he's been playing. So far he's 6-8 with 16 points, 2-3 from behind the arc, 2-2 from the free throw line, 2 Rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals with 0 turnovers. Pretty solid all around. I hope he makes the team and beats out Dixon off the bench. He's a nice strong guard/forward who can get the job done. I've seen him play well with the Lakers previously and Knicks and IIRC he was Player of the Year in the NBDL last year or the year before. Its hard not to root for a hometown guy who's gone through what he has the last week.


I don't know if he's clinched, but he's made it pretty damn hard to justify not keeping him. Thats 2 straight strong games, and has already out-played travis outlaw.

two straight 16 point games, shooting a combined 13-19?

And the fact he's a fellow PSU alum? Not freaking bad.

Ime or Travis hasn't exactly played himself into a spot on this team yet, but Ime sure's making it hard.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

aren't we down to 15 now? i would guess the bottom 5-6 guys will all be shuffled on and off the active roster like last year.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

The thing that impresses me most is Roy's FT stats..11 of 12..far outclassing everyone else. A rookie getting those kind of numbers and that kind of respect and being from Portland? It's hard to believe...

I'd agree that though it's INCREDIBLY early, if I had to make a call right now, I'd keep Ime and put Travis on the IR (before being traded)..incredibly good stat line from him tonight.Here's hoping he keeps it up!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

38 mins for Roy. Love to see him get PT and love the win . . . but don't burn him out coach.



From the number of free throw attempts, I'm guessing Roy was aggressive tonight. If true, good to see him assert himself more each game. If he keeps this up, only a matter of time before the offense starts to run through him.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

62% from the field, 90% from the line ... 5 players in double figures ... color me impressed. Since those first-game jitters, Roy has been pretty steady (granted, it's only three games).

And in spite of his turnovers, Zach with 4 assists? I'll take it!

They're making it hard to justify cutting Ime ... I hope he sticks around.

10 steals! Nice!

Should I be worried about Jack's pre-season at all? Throw away the 3rd quarter of the Warriors game, and he's been pretty quiet so far.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

BTW, props to Zach..4 assists! Second only to Ime...way to pass the rock around Zach!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sounds like those free throw shooting drills (the one where the players have to run after every miss) McMillan has been giving them during practice. Atleast for this game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> The thing that impresses me most is Roy's FT stats..11 of 12..far outclassing everyone else. A rookie getting those kind of numbers and that kind of respect and being from Portland? It's hard to believe...
> 
> I'd agree that though it's INCREDIBLY early, if I had to make a call right now, I'd keep Ime and put Travis on the IR (before being traded)..incredibly good stat line from him tonight.Here's hoping he keeps it up!


I don't think it's travis, necessarily, who's losing a roster spot.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I think they both played very well. Travis played very well tonight.
We need them both on this team.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> I don't think it's travis, necessarily, who's losing a roster spot.



Wow, you think Webster should lose his spot? Come on you can't lose a spot because you're injured. :biggrin:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

wastro said:


> Should I be worried about Jack's pre-season at all? Throw away the 3rd quarter of the Warriors game, and he's been pretty quiet so far.


i think that's more a matter of the offense running through roy a lot even when jack is in, and jack being in foul trouble too much, which he can correct i'm sure. jack is still shooting over 50%, no worries.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> i think that's more a matter of the offense running through roy a lot even when jack is in, and jack being in foul trouble too much, which he can correct i'm sure. jack is shooting over 50%


True, true. The Blazers really do have two playmakers in the backcourt who can make things happen.

Also ... 18 fewer field goal attempts than Seattle? That's not a good sign at all.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Wow, you think Webster should lose his spot? Come on you can't lose a spot because you're injured. :biggrin:


no, I meant that travis really doesn't have a spot to lose as of yet. So he can't really lose something he doesn't have.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Wow, you think Webster should lose his spot? Come on you can't lose a spot because you're injured. :biggrin:



i assume everyone means losing playing time, not an actual roster spot. right? i would think at this point sergio/dickau/hamilton would all be on inactive ahead of either outlaw or udoka.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> I don't know if he's clinched, but he's made it pretty damn hard to justify not keeping him. Thats 2 straight strong games, and has already out-played travis outlaw.
> 
> two straight 16 point games, shooting a combined 13-19?
> 
> ...


Travis should be traded before he completely blows any kind of trade worth he has. I know there's got to be some teams out there who still thinks he's a good prospect for his young age and athleticism. The Blazers brass should realize after 3 years that he just doesn't have what it takes to be a valuable asset to the team.

and yeah, Ime is making the Vikings proud. IIRC he's the only other PSU guy to play in the NBA since Freeman Williams who averaged in the area of 38ppg in college (second most to Pistol Pete all-time)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Yeah, with 1 assist, 1 rebound, 1 steal... he scores but otherwise...


Martin had 7 assists and was 4-4 from behind the arc. I'd take 7 assists and solid three point numbers from my fantasy shooting guard anyday.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> no, I meant that travis really doesn't have a spot to lose as of yet. So he can't really lose something he doesn't have.



Ah . . . I actually thought you were refering to Miles . . . my mind is a little clouded from the . . . Blazer victory . . . yeah that it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Martin had 7 assists and was 4-4 from behind the arc. I'd take 7 assists and solid three point numbers from my fantasy shooting guard anyday.



Heck, these days you would take half of those numbers from Morrison. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Zach has been doing pretty damn good this preseason IMO. He is averaging 22 points, 8 rebounds and has an effieciency rating of +23.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey this board just got namedropped on the 5th Quarter. Granted, it was in reference to Hap not chiming in so far this year, but still ... pretty cool.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

wastro said:


> Hey this board just got namedropped on the 5th Quarter. Granted, it was in reference to Hap not chiming in so far this year, but still ... pretty cool.


Doesn't surprise me. Hap is a 5th Quarter legend, from way back in the Scott Lynn days.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Heck, these days you would take half of those numbers from Morrison. :biggrin:


Ouch, thats a zinger.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Allen makes a 60 footer... pretty fitting the way he's played this quarter. Good thing it didn't count.


Yep, I witnessed that shot live. Unfortunately it didn't count.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Doesn't surprise me. Hap is a 5th Quarter legend, from way back in the Scott Lynn days.


I was?

considering Scott Lynn was during the KEX days, and Hap is at most 5 years old now, I'm not sure how thats actually possible.

Emailer Dan from Colins show and Dream Weavers show, sure. But Hap only is Courtside and to a much lesser degree, 5th Quarter on KXL "legend".


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> I was?
> 
> considering Scott Lynn was during the KEX days, and Hap is at most 5 years old now, I'm not sure how thats actually possible.
> 
> Emailer Dan from Colins show and Dream Weavers show, sure. But Hap only is Courtside and to a much lesser degree, 5th Quarter on KXL "legend".


I know, I'm just teasin'.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

As i show up for work, my buddy calls and says i got two tickets to the blazer game tonight and offered them to me.


...i was pissed. great win though, im surprised.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> The thing that impresses me most is Roy's FT stats..11 of 12..far outclassing everyone else. A rookie getting those kind of numbers and that kind of respect and being from Portland? It's hard to believe...
> 
> I'd agree that though it's INCREDIBLY early, if I had to make a call right now, I'd keep Ime and put Travis on the IR (before being traded)..incredibly good stat line from him tonight.Here's hoping he keeps it up!


we need to give outlaw a shot...thats a possibility if hes failing early on though. too bad this kid is shaping to be bust, but i think he has upside if we give him a real chance.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm all for Idoka sticking. He provides many things that other players who have been here for a few years have not. Consistency. Ball handling. Willingness to pass. The other thing is, you know he is a hard worker. He is one of those NBDL players who has fought hard to try and make it in the league. You don't make it from there unless you work hard.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Was at the game last night. Saw Paul Allen in his Mercedes after the game (he was in his Mercedes... I wasn't. I think he checked out the woman I was with, though ).

Nice for the Blazers to win. If we couldn't beat the Sonics' second string with our starters, it would have been a sad, sad day.

Zach was shooting the ball incredibly well. He could have had 40 if it had been a regular season game and they'd fed him the ball.

Juan Dixon drives me nuts. All he does is shoot, and it just so happened that some of the shots went in last night.

Udoka was pretty good, but he would have been ABUSED by Rashard Lewis is Lewis had played more than 24 minuts... it was pretty clear to tell that Lewis thought it was a huge mismatch, and Udoka did well staying with him for that time, but (again) in a regular season game Lewis would have outclassed him.

Outlaw was a pleasant surprise. He made a bigger impact on the game, IMO, than Udoka did. IF it somehow, someway came down to Outlaw or Udoka for a roster spot, Outlaw is the clear choice... he's at least as good a player right now, he's got a guaranteed contract AND he's more than *seven* years younger.

Roy was quiet but had a nice game. Allen, like Lewis, would have had a great chance to dominate if he'd played longer, but Ray's one of the best in the NBA and Roy's a rookie so that wouldn't have been a shock. Roy played a lot of PG, too, paired with Dixon... he looked pretty good running the team and would probably look even better if he were paired with someone better than Dixon.

Robert Swift looks like he's going to be pretty good. He looked like a better player than Joel last night, and he's still only 20 years old.

Again: nice to win last night, but given how little the Sonics played their starting five it would have been totally depressing to lose. Hopefully things will get better when we are less injured, although I'm not sure that will be the case 

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Was at the game last night. Saw Paul Allen in his Mercedes after the game (he was in his Mercedes... I wasn't. I think he checked out the woman I was with, though ).


he checked out your wife?

nice! Ed has a wife that billioniares lear at!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> he checked out your wife?
> 
> nice! Ed has a wife that billioniares lear at!


I got divorced earlier this year.

*uneasy silence as you're not sure if I'm serious*

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> he checked out your wife?
> 
> nice! Ed has a wife that billioniares lear at!


Lear=a Shakespearean King or a jet

leer=ogle

Or are you syaing Paul Allen sent a Lear jet to pick up Ed O's lady? Maybe that's possible.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Lear=a Shakespearean King or a jet
> 
> leer=ogle
> 
> Or are you syaing Paul Allen sent a Lear jet to pick up Ed O's lady? Maybe that's possible.


funny commented deleted due to later post


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> I got divorced earlier this year.
> 
> *uneasy silence as you're not sure if I'm serious*
> 
> Ed O.


really? sorry to hear about that ed.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I was affraid fools gold Dixon would find his shooting touch. Juan on one will shoot us out of more games than he will into.


A player who is 2nd or 3rd at two positions cant be fools gold. You put him in and if he is hitting you ride him if he isnt you pull him. In the NBA guys like Glenn Robinson are fools gold.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Again: nice to win last night, but given how little the Sonics played their starting five it would have been totally depressing to lose. Hopefully things will get better when we are less injured, although I'm not sure that will be the case
> 
> Ed O.


At the Rose Garden, the Blazers were able to hang with the starters but lost the game in the final quarter to the second string. It sounds like this game the Blazer again hung around with the starters and then put it away when the second unit came in. 

A step forward in the right direction.


----------

